# Fathers Panther Pup



## oldiron64 (Jun 10, 2010)

My father brought this over on Memorial Day for its first public outing. I bought the plans for him for xmas and he started it on Jan 17. No castings used. He doesn't go much for bling but everything he builds run really well.
<a href="http://img808.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantherpup.mp4"><img src="http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/7996/pantherpup.mp4.th.jpg"/></a>
http://img808.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantherpup.mp4

Harold


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 10, 2010)

What a beauty!
He doesn't need bling... He has skill!

Dean


----------



## ksouers (Jun 10, 2010)

That runs great, Harold. I love the sounds it makes.
I agree, it has all the bling it needs.

Pop should be right proud of it.


----------



## cfellows (Jun 11, 2010)

That does run nice. Carb works really good. Needs nothing else as far as I can see, looks perfect!

Chuck


----------



## slick95 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very cool engine   

Thanks for sharing...

Jeff


----------



## Maryak (Jun 11, 2010)

Harold,

Superb work by your Dad. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## oldiron64 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I will post some more of his engines when I get the videos. He has about 19 all IC. In case you think my signature about "it being a genetic defect" is a joke, one of the pair of feet in the background is my fathers 93 year old father who when told the bore and stroke still figured the displacement to 1 decimal point. Being around those two is definitely a lesson in humility.


----------

